# Wing Chun in Western New York



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 8, 2002)

I'm looking for a good Wing Chun school, preferably in the Buffalo area. Any info/help greatly appreciated.  I lost contact with my original WC instructor a while back and have been unable to regain contact, and would love to get back into my studies.

Thanks!


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 8, 2002)

i would start by calling master augustine fong

hes in tucson but hes tied in to the international community and maybe the most respected instructor in the country?

dont know his number, but go to his webpage

www.fongswingchun.com

good luck


----------



## arnisador (Jun 29, 2002)

Kaith, any luck finding that instructor? Remember, you're my _sifu_! I'm relying on you!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2002)

Any progress on this Kaith?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 3, 2002)

He's supposed to be contacting me sometime.  I did get a msg thru, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2002)

Minor success!  I did hook up with him briefly last night.  Hopefully we can stay in contact and get things going.  No clue on if any trainings going to happen.  I found out what I was learning was actually the WC parts of JKD, and I'd prefer to work on straight WC.  We're talking about doing a website for him, so who knows though.

On the otherside of things, anyone know of any good Wing Chun schools within an easy drive of Buffalo NY?  Nearest 1 I can find is in Syracuse and my car just wont survive the trip.

:asian:


----------



## ZIM (Dec 29, 2002)

I posted this before, but then the forum broke. Sorry 

Have you tried Rochester? www.rochesterwingchun.com is a Kenneth Chung oriented group, but they are also very well connected in the western new york area. They could certainly point you in the right direction. Needless to say, you could always come train, too!  

After that, you could try Niagara Falls [Ca or USA] and St. Catharine's, Ca. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks for reposting the info.  I'll definately look into it.


----------

